# Ich will ´nen Bachlauf im Wohnzimmer....



## KamiSchami (8. Juli 2006)

hiho, hier schaut mal. war letztes wie ich schrieb in nem naturpark in güstrow. lässt sich sowas auch ganz einfach in nem wohnzimmer machen? jetzt nicht für die nahe zukunft halt nur mal so gesponnen... fand ich einfach nur spitzenklasse !!!! gruss kami


----------



## Jazzicca (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ich will ´nen Bachlauf im Wohnzimmer....*

Mit dem nötigen Kleingeld lässt sich das ganz sicher machen ...


----------



## Annett (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ich will ´nen Bachlauf im Wohnzimmer....*

Hi,

ich sehe "offenes" Wasser in Wohnräumen immer mit gemischten Gefühlen. Ich sag nur: Hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit+kühle Außenwände = Kondenswasser->Schimmel 
Wir hatten trotz der Seerose mit 60l Maurerkübel im Wohnzimmer zum Glück keine entsprechenden Probleme. Vielleicht war aber auch der dauerhaft laufende Lüfter (Schallschutzmaßnahme) dafür verantwortlich. :?

Wie wäre es denn erstmal mit einem Zimmerbrunnen? 
Einen Bach im Wohnzimmer kann ich mir nicht "ganz einfach" vorstellen, es sei denn Du willst diese Fertigbachteile von O..e und Co. einbauen.
Deine bessere Hälfte hat evtl. auch ein Problem mit Steinschüttungen mitten im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Friedhelm (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ich will ´nen Bachlauf im Wohnzimmer....*

kann da nur aus eigener Erfahrung beipflichten.
Hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit schafft einerseits ein gutes Wohngefühl bei relativ niedrigen Raumtemperaturen (bei mir ca 22 Grad im Winter) - andererseits läuft aber auch schnell die Brühe an den Fenstern runter im Winter, ohne ständige ausreichende Lüftung, was wiederum ins Geld geht bzgl. der Heizkosten.
Ist nicht ganz einfach, das Ganze ins Gleichgewicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Kalle (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ich will ´nen Bachlauf im Wohnzimmer....*

Hallo,

hab ein 500 l Aquarium im Wohnzimmer, und schon hier Probleme mit Schimmel in den Ecken. Würde dir hiervon abraten oder Lüften, Lüften, Lüften.....

Aber ne Super-Idee ist das schon...

grüße

morphantro


----------

